# A Little Sumthin' For The Ladies....LOL



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Gettin' tired of lookin at rifles and jumpin' fish, so I pieced together a new approach for attracting another audience..:spineyes: Got some little smaller charms coming on the 'net for a little more variety...

Whaddaya think ???:rotfl:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Nice...now tell me about that wood (first one)


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bill..not exactly sure what it is..LOL..Think it is a dyed stabilized burl of some breed that I musta got in some 'assortment'... I try to shy away from dyed blanks cuz I think that is CHEATING..LOL.. That pink/red color in the pix is the actual color of the wood.I'll have to ask the Wife..She asks me what each one is when I finish one...and she don't forget ANYTHING..LOL Got so many varieties I oughta start labeling them for my own reference..The middle is that wax leafed ligustrum that biggreen gave me..The one on the right is a big leaf maple burl...


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

a dyed box burl was my guess...man I love them so

All the pens look great....just a little special when a burl is involved


----------



## WhiteH20_Princess (Mar 30, 2006)

Those look really nice, good job!! from the lady perspective!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> a dyed box burl was my guess...man I love them so


_____________

No kiddin; ???? I thought I recalled you saying sumthin about "I Love Burls".. I thought it was part of your 'sig'...:rotfl:

If you get a chance to snag any 'buckeye burls', snap them up.. They are the most beautiful pens I've turned....:spineyes:

Got a 'puter question I'm gonna PM you...Thanks...Jim


----------



## 4thbreak (May 20, 2005)

you might want to make them thinner and smaller if they are for ladies. They look pretty big in the pic. Just a thought.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

4thbreak said:


> you might want to make them thinner and smaller if they are for ladies. They look pretty big in the pic. Just a thought.


-----------------

You are prolly right ,4B..I just got tired of turning out skinny pens. Started out with doing nuthin else, but I kinda like the curves..My "Chief Inspector" (Wife) handles them and she tells me they 'feel right'' LOL..:tongue:

They prolly are a little 'fat', but I'm just experimenting and pulled whatever I had already finished that was light colored or 'pinkish' for trial runs.. Once I get the right sized logos/charms, I will probably tune down the width a little more...Thanks for the input..That's just what I'm looking for...

Jim:smile:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

couple more curves on those and they would look like a girl I used to date!









That was a long time ago too


----------

